# Suche Grafikkarte passend zu C2D E6750



## Kreon (28. Juni 2012)

Meine 8800GTS hat den Geist aufgegeben, jetzt suche ich eine passende neue Karte zum C2D E6750. 
Sie sollte von NVidia sein und möglichst günstig, was bei diesem alten Prozessor wohl machbar sein sollte.

Kenne mich eher mit aktueller Hardware der Mittelkasse auf, aber nicht mit "alten" Karten im unteren Preissegment. 
Bei ATI hätte ich zur 5770 oder 6770 gegriffen (oder ist das schon zu viel des Guten?). Sie sollte aber von NVidia sein.


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. Juni 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bei ATI hätte ich zur 5770 oder 6770 gegriffen (oder ist das schon zu viel des Guten?). Sie sollte aber von NVidia sein.


 HD 5770/6770 hätte ich bei der CPU auch vorgeschlagen. In etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau liegt die GTX 550 Ti, die derzeit ca. 100-110€ kostet. 

Die GT 640 könnte theoretisch noch interessant werden, falls mal eine mit GDDR5-Speicher erscheint.


----------



## Kreon (28. Juni 2012)

Gibt es nichts vergleichbares von NVidia im gleichen Preissegment wie ATIs 5770 / 6770 von 60-80 Euro? Wollte eigentlich ungern noch so viel Geld in die alte Mühle stecken.
Die 5770 / 6770 sind ja auch deutlich schneller als die alte 8800 GTS. Im Prinzip würde mir auch schon die Leistung der 8800 GTS oder auch nur ein kleines bisschen mehr genügen.


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nvidia sein soll, würde ich eine gebrauchte GTX460 (1GB) suchen. Sollte dich maximal einen Hunderter kosten, ist aber um einiges schneller als die GTX550Ti. 
Ob das Mehr an Leistung Sinn macht? Vielleicht nein. Aber zum gleichen Preis? Definitiv ja. 

edit: HMm, für 80€ bekommst du sicher eine GTX460 (768MB). Aber bloß keine SE Karte andrehen lassen. 
Andernfalls könntest du meine GTX275 abkaufen. Brauchst dafür nur 30cm Platz im Gehäuse, 3 Slots Platz auf dem Mainboard und 70€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2012)

Eine 6770 ist fast doppelt so schnell wie eine 8800er-Karte. Wenn Du die beste Karte bis ca 100€ für so ein System willst, dann nimm die. Nvidia zu nehmen wäre Unfug, außer Du hast Geld zu viel, und dann kannst Du auch direkt eine GTX 560 Ti nehmen    Man könnte sogar eine 6850 nehmen, die man auch schon für 100€ bekommen kann und die nochmal ca. 30% besser als eine 6770 ist: XFX Radeon HD 6850 775M, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-685X-ZCFC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland    und somit auch ebensoviel schneller als die 550 Ti, da die wiederum je nach Spiel im Schnitt auch nicht oder nur wenig besser als eine 6770 ist.

Kann aber sein, dass es wegen des Dualcores "nur" 20% mehr sind im Schnitt.


----------



## Kreon (29. Juni 2012)

Ok, hab's jetzt auch selbst gesehen, dass alles über einer 5770 / 6770 wenig Sinn ergibt. 
Gibt es denn außer dem Namen einen UNterschied zw. 5770 und 6770. Ansonsten würde ich auf ebay Ausschau halten. Ab 50 Euro sollte man da was bekommen können.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2012)

die Karten sind eigentlich gleich - vlt findest Du mit der 6770 aber eher eine leisere Kühlung.


----------



## byaliar (30. Juni 2012)

Nvidia lösung GTX550ti ~100€


----------



## Kreon (30. Juni 2012)

Hab mich jetzt für eine HD6770 entschieden. Kosten < 90 Euro bei gleicher Leistung zur 550Ti haben mich letztendlich doch überzeugt.
Und da meine Übergangskarte auch ne ATI Karte ist, konnte ich mich doch recht gut mit dem Treiber in der Zwischenzeit anfreunden.


----------

